# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Showa ISA Oleng & JDKC

## pieth

Sahabat KOIS Sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah keahlian dan kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami dari JDKC & Oleng Koi Center bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih dan memelihara KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 77 ekor Showa untuk meramaikan acara Keeping Contest ini.

*SEMANGAT TEMAN2 OLENG !!!!!!!*

Hadir Kembali *JDKC & Oleng Koi Center* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum *KOI-s* . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
77 ekor Showa




*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai November 2021


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 77 ekor Showa kelahiran 2020


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp 1.800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000,-


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 6 April 2021  pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara
*Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
*BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681*

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di JAKARTA , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Greggy Ilcken 08999999131 ( Whatsapp )
Pieth :  087868882200


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan di laksanakan pada bulan Nov 2021.

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian minimal oleh 3 Certified Koi-S judge / Senior Koi-S


*HADIAH*
Opsi 1Jika ikan ter *BID* semua atau omset 140  jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut
*Champion Rp 15.000.000,-
1st Prize Rp 10.000.000,-
2nd Prize Rp 7.500.000,-*
Dan Doorprized untuk Diundi yaitu *2 Buah Cincin Diamond seharga 10 Juta Rupiah* _( Tidak Bisa Diuangkan )_

Jika ikan tidak ter-bid semua, hadiah akan menjadi:
Champion 7% dari Omset
1st Prize 5% dari Omset
2nd Prize 3% dari Omset

NB : 
_Peserta dengan Nilai Bid Ikan Tertinggi akan mendapatkan 1  Bh Liontin Emas Berlian Seharga 10 Juta Rupiah ( Hadiah Tidak Dapat Diuangkan)_ 
_Peserta dengan Nilai Bid Ikan Terbanyak akan mendapatkan 1 Bh Liontin Emas Berlian Seharga 10 Juta Rupiah ( Hadiah Tidak Dapat Diuangkan)_ 

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Showa 1 - 30_: Show













*Spoiler* for _Showa 31 - 60_: Show













*Spoiler* for _Showa 61 - 80_: Show












*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Showa 1 - 30_: Show





















*Spoiler* for _Showa 31 - 60_: Show





















*Spoiler* for _Showa 61 - 80_: Show

----------


## Doby

#bid 21=1800

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 21=1800

----------


## Greggy

> #bid 21=1800


Diatas uda 1800 Om

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 21= 2000

----------


## arbana bsd

#bid 58=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 01=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 06=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 6=1800

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 21=2100

----------


## Imanasution

#bid 21=3000

----------


## Anak Lanang

#bid 24=1800
#bid 46=1800

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 2=1800

----------


## Imanasution

om ini ada certificate isa nya kan yaa?

----------


## Spirit

#bid 5= 1800
#bid 19= 1800
#bid 42= 1800
#bid 77= 1800

----------


## pieth

> om ini ada certificate isa nya kan yaa?


Ada om , lengkap sertinya. Aman

----------


## Indrar

#bid21=3100

----------


## Lafanda Ibnu Syam

#bid 12=1800

----------


## Greendland

#bid 46 = 1900

----------


## Imanasution

#bid 21=3300

----------


## Indrar

#bid 21 = 4000

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 1=1900

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 12=1900

----------


## Imanasution

#bid 21=4200

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 4=1800
#bid 2=1800
#bid 11=1800

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 2=1900

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 6=1900

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 46=1800

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 46=2000

----------


## hero

#bid 1=2000
#bid 12=2000

----------


## hero

#bid 32=1800
 #bid 57=1800

----------


## Anak Lanang

#bid 46=2100

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 19=2000

----------


## plasma11

#bid 16 = 1800

----------


## Indrar

#bid 46= 3000

----------


## Ady

#bid 1=2100

----------


## Tiny

#bid 1=2300
#bid 2=2000

----------


## SlamRiyadi

#bid 9=1800

----------


## robbygra0108

#bid 21 = 4300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=2500

----------


## Anak Lanang

#bid 46=3100

----------


## Indrar

#bid 21 = 4500

----------


## adrian gunawan

#bid 4=1900

----------


## Damanwi

#bid 1=2600

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 21=4600

----------


## OPPA

#bid 1=2700

----------


## CBA

#bid 4=2000

----------


## adrian gunawan

#bid 4=2200

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 2=2100

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 21= 4800

----------


## Om_Beb

Bid 21=4900

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 21=4900

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 1=2800

----------


## Indrar

#bid 58 = 2000

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid21=5000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 21 = 5.000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 21 = 5.100

----------


## Elecson

#bid 43=1800

----------


## Elecson

Bid 34=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=3000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 27=1800

----------


## Damanwi

#bid 1=3100

----------


## hero

#bid 21=5000

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 3=1800
#bid 5=1900
#bid 45=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=3500

----------


## robbygra0108

#bid 21 = 5100

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 42=1900

----------


## Om_Beb

Bid 21=5200

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 21=5200

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 1=3600

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid 21 5300

----------


## Damanwi

#bid 1=3600

----------


## Damanwi

#bid 1=3700

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 1=3800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=4000

----------


## beyuwannabe

#bid 1=5000
#bid 3=2000
#bid 5=2000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=5200

----------


## Damanwi

#bid 1=5500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=6000

----------


## hero

#bid 1=6100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=6500

----------


## Abc

#bid 2=2200
#bid 77=1900

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 2=2300

----------


## Robbi

#bid 2 = 2400
#bid 4 = 2400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=5300

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid 12 = 2100 
#bid 19 = 2100

----------


## DIRYAN27

#bid 5=2100
#bid 24=1900

----------


## hero

#bid 16=1900

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 1=6600

----------


## Abc

#bid 2=2500

----------


## Lafanda Ibnu Syam

#bid 12=2500

----------


## paulsihotang

#bid 12=2200

----------


## paulsihotang

#bid 12=2600

----------


## hero

#bid 19= 2200

----------


## Spirit

#bid 6= 2000
#bid 16= 2000

----------


## Goecool

#bid 72=1800

----------


## Lafanda Ibnu Syam

#bid 3=1900

----------


## alexandra

#bid5=2200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=6800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 2=2600
#bid 3=2100

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 1=6900

----------


## Anak Lanang

#bid 24=2000

----------


## CBA

#bid 4=2500

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 39=1800

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 63=1800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 51=1800
#bid 40=1800
#bid 34=1800

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid 1= 7000

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 19=2300

----------


## alexandra

#bid 58=1900

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=2100

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 57=1800

----------


## ali_sutjipto

#bid 57=1900

----------


## alexandra

#58 bid=2100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=7100

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 12=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 17=1800
#bid 30=1800
#bid 38=1800

----------


## avr18

#bid 48=1800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=7300

----------


## asnanto

#bid 6=2200

----------


## alexandra

#bid 58=2100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14=1800

Titipan Bos Chris

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12=2700

----------


## vincent227

#bid 4=2600

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12=2800

----------


## CBA

#bid 4=2700

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=2300

----------


## plasma11

#bid 12=2900

----------


## Spirit

#bid 20= 1800

----------


## beyuwannabe

#bid 3=2500
#bid 5=2500

----------


## alexandra

# bid 21=5400

----------


## alexandra

#bid 21=5500

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=2400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 6=2400

----------


## OPPA

#bid 4=2800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=2400

----------


## Lafanda Ibnu Syam

#bid 3=2200

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12=3000

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 19=2500

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 5 = 2600

----------


## 2onny

#bid 21=5600

----------


## CBA

#bid 21=5600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=7400

----------


## CBA

#bid 21=5700

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid 21 =5700

----------


## Andikaalbert95

#bid 21=5800

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12=3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=1800
#bid 35=1800

----------


## CBA

#bid 58=2200

----------


## avr18

#bid 58=2300

----------


## alexandra

#bid 21=5900

----------


## alexandra

# bid 21=5900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=1900

----------


## CBA

#bid 58=2400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 1=7500

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=2500

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=2600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=2600

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 19=2700

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=3000

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 19=3100

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=2700

----------


## plasma11

#bid 16 = 2100

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=2800

----------


## 2onny

#bid 21=6000

----------


## alexandra

# bid 21=6100

----------


## Spirit

#bid 42= 2000

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=2900

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=3000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=3200

----------


## Om_Beb

#bid 19=3300

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=3100

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 35=1900
#bid 41=1800
#bid 45=1900
#bid 57=2000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 10=1800

----------


## Frozen

#bid 12 =3100

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=3200

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12 =3200

----------


## Frozen

#bid 12=3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 42=2100

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12 =3600

----------


## alexandra

# bid 21=6100

----------


## 2onny

#bid 10=1900

----------


## redovan

#bid 6=3300

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12 =3400

----------


## OPPA

#bid 12=3400

----------


## OPPA

#bid 6=3400

----------


## redovan

#bid 30=1900

----------


## DIRYAN27

#bid 35=2000
#bid 24=2100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=7600

----------


## pieth

> #bid 35=2000
> #bid 24=2100





> #bid 1=7600


Sudah Closed om

Thank sudah berpartisipasi

----------


## pieth

> #bid 30=1900


Last Bid dari Om Redovan







CLOSED , good luck for all participant

Untuk ikan yg belum di bid tetap bisa mengikuti KC dengan nilai OB
Thank you

----------


## Greggy

Ikan Om Denny Iryanto 
Nomor 36 dan 37 Lunas

----------


## Greggy

Ikan Om Denny Iryanto
Nomor 36 dan 37 Lunas



[IMG] download foto hd[/IMG]

----------


## Greggy

Om Beb
Ikan Nomor 19



[IMG] download foto hd[/IMG]

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Hero 
Ikan Nomor 32 
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

ID KOis : CBA
Ikan Nomor 58 
SUDAH LUNAS

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
07/04 10:35:08
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 10,100,000.00
2 34 40 42 51
Ref 007103508637

----------


## Greggy

ID KOis : REDOVAN
Ikan Nomor 30
SUDAH LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Herry Dragon 
Ikan Nomor 2 34 40 42 51
LUNAS

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
07/04 10:35:08
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 10,100,000.00
2 34 40 42 51
Ref 007103508637

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Matt Demon
Ikan Nomor 05
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : AVR18
Ikan Nomor 48
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Sugiyanto80
Ikan Nomor 63
LUNAS

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Robbi

Pantau ikan yg No.4 😁.. soalnya ketinggalan, ketiduran 😭

----------


## Greggy

Buat semuanya kalo mmg masi mau mengikuti kc isa showa oleng koi center . Ikan ob diturunkan menjadi 1.2 juta dan yg mau mengikuti kc masi bisa ya

----------


## Greggy

*Buat semuanya kalo mmg masi mau mengikuti kc isa showa oleng koi center . Ikan ob diturunkan menjadi 1.2 juta dan yg mau mengikuti kc masi bisa ya

Ditunggu sampai Tanggal 8 April 2021 Yang masi ingin bergabung Terima Kasih*

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois :  Spirit 
Ikan Nomor 20 : Rp 1.800.000
Ikan Nomor 07 : Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Indra Christianto
Ikan Nomor 25 : Rp 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 31 : Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Oppa
Ikan Nomor 4 . 06 . 12 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

Ferry Lambong
Ikan Nomor 75 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID : Anak Lanang
Ikan No 24 Dan 46 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Spirit
Ikan Nomor 20 : Rp 1.800.000
Ikan Nomor 07 : Rp 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 13 : Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Ali Sujipto
Ikan Nomor 11 Rp 1.800.000
Ikan No 39 Rp 1.800.000
Ikan Nomor 26 Rp 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 69 Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

Ikan Nomor 1 
ID Kois Leoherry 
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

Ikan Nomor 35 , 41,45,57 
ID Kois Juan Surabaya
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Elecson
Ikan Nomor 43
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Saskiagotik
Ikan Nomor 14,17,18,38
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Goecool
Ikan Nomor 72
Lunas

----------


## Greggy

Presetya Wijaya
Ikan Nomor 53 Rp 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 68 Rp 1.200,000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID KOIS : Plasma11
Ikan Nomor 16 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : 2onny
Ikan Nomor 10 dan 21
LUNAS

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
08 Apr 2021
09:38:46
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp 7,900,000.00
KC Showa 10 dan 21

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : ABC 
Ikan No 77
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

PAUL SIHOTANG 
IKAN NOMOR 56 Rp 1.200.000 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

*id kois slamriyadi 
ikan nomor 9 

mohon laporannya ke pieth atau ke saya . Untuk ikan nomor 9 . Trima kasih 

*

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois AVR18
Ikan Nomor 29 RP 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 33 Rp 1.200.000
Ikan Nomor 59 Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

Wandy 
Ikan Nomor 80 Rp 1.200.000
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois : Coaxx
Ikan Nomor 27 
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

Indra R
Ikan Nomor 15 dan 66
LUNAS

----------


## Greggy

*id kois slamriyadi
ikan nomor 9

mohon laporannya ke pieth atau ke saya . Untuk ikan nomor 9 . Trima kasih
*

----------


## Greggy

*id kois slamriyadi
ikan nomor 9

mohon laporannya ke pieth atau ke saya . Untuk ikan nomor 9 . Trima kasih
Jika Sampai hari ni belum ada kabar maaf dengan berat hati saya besok oper ke org lain trima kasih*

----------


## Greggy

> *id kois slamriyadi
> ikan nomor 9
> 
> mohon laporannya ke pieth atau ke saya . Untuk ikan nomor 9 . Trima kasih
> Jika Sampai hari ni belum ada kabar maaf dengan berat hati saya besok oper ke org lain trima kasih*


Done Sudah beres  Thank Youuu Om SlamRiyadi

----------


## Greggy

Ikan Tersisa . Yang masi mau mengikuti KC masi bs ya . Per EKor Rp 1.200.000 Thanks . Mohon Hub Pieth atau Greggy Thanks

----------


## Greggy

ID Kois Slamriyadi
Ikan nomor 9 
Lunas

----------


## herrydragon

No 2 size 58cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 34 size 54cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 40 size 50cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 51 size 52cm

----------


## boszlee



----------


## Greggy

> 


*no 43 . Elecson*

----------


## Greggy

*Tanggal 26 November 2021 Jam 24:00 BATAS TRAKHIR PENYETORAN VIDEO YA . KARENA MAU DIJURIIN LANGSUNG TRIMA KASIH*

----------


## boszlee

https://youtube.com/shorts/3UUUTv-wGz8?feature=sharehttps://youtube.com/shorts/3UUUTv-wGz8?feature=share

----------


## boszlee

https://youtube.com/shorts/3UUUTv-wGz8?feature=share

----------


## Goecool

> *Tanggal 26 November 2021 Jam 24:00 BATAS TRAKHIR PENYETORAN VIDEO YA . KARENA MAU DIJURIIN LANGSUNG TRIMA KASIH*


Apakah bsk bisa om? Krn br check hr ini postny? Dan WA sy ga ad respon. Thx

----------


## boszlee



----------


## boszlee

https://youtube.com/shorts/3UUUTv-wGz8?feature=share

----------


## Goecool



----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian KC Showa ISA

Juara 1 ikan nomor 43
Juara 2 ikan nomor 40
Juara 3 ikan nomor 51

Selamat kepada pemenang

----------


## boszlee

Congrat all winners

----------

